# Precious metals



## 20mm (Aug 28, 2014)

I heard in my personal finance class that investing in metals was bad. If the economy fell why WOULD any metals be worth anymore than a paper dollar? Better buy extra ammo or a commodity you can use or trade.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PMs WOULD be of value because their value is intrinsic. Fiat currency is worth nothing on its own. Your personal finance teacher is an idiot. Get back your currency that you paid for that class.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Keep em coming Boys!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If your teacher really said "invest in metals", you should drop the class. He doesn't know what he's talking about. One "saves" in metals.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So when a currency fails what pray tell did your know it all instructor state was a safe wealth preservation vehicle? It would not be stocks, bonds or annuities.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

There backkkkkkkkkk . The trolls are back .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Brass, copper and lead. Are people actually going to go to the store with gold or silver?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Brass, copper and lead. Are people actually going to go to the store with gold or silver?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Psst. People used to use silver as vs_shocked money!

Actually, silvr and gold ARE money. Your notes are worth whatever the Fed say they are worth through inflation and deflation, but when the currency (there's a reason it is called current) is no longer of value, you'll have a pocket full of oddity to show your great grand kids. And, yes; you'd better have some of that silly silver.
That's all assuming we have an event that knocks back in technology.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PM's are for further down the road.

Brass and lead will get you through it.

Throughout history gold and silver have always had value. Paper is only worth what they tell you it is. If the economy collapses, $100 bill won't be worth the paper it's printed on. However gold and silver will still have value no matter what the current currency is called. And if the dollar collapses they will come out with another name, the Amero, the Euro, pound sterling, etc. Your gold and silver will still be a commodity.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

4 years from now when you have a school debt of $120,000, remember you would have been better off spending that money on silver


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

20mm said:


> I heard in my personal finance class that investing in metals was bad. If the economy fell why WOULD any metals be worth anymore than a paper dollar? Better buy extra ammo or a commodity you can use or trade.


I don't give a crap what your "personal finance" class says or does. The bottom line; can you kick your personal finance professor's ass at any given time?

Problem solved...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> 4 years from now when you have a school debt of $120,000, remember you would have been better off spending that money on silver


Gotta agree on this. There are a lot of people with degree's out there that are either flipping burgers or are baristas.

A good trade will make you a lot more money and you won't have nearly the debt.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A useable job skill post SHTF is far better than a useless degree.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A degree is an investment in ones self. Not all are worthless but many are. It is return on investment.. ROI. If you can service the loan and make a good living plus save, it is worth it. Know the numbers and how likely employment in your field is and what is the low salary to start. Otherwise consider an alternative such as a trade. It is also good to have a hobby or skill set that would be useful for barter in a long term SHTF situation.

Precious metal are good to convey wealth though a SHTF time for when society reemerges. Trade goods such as lighters, tobacco, alcohol, canned food, soap will all have value during an event the last long enough that currency has become worthless. Read what your dollar says: Federal Reserve Note. It is an IOU. no value other than what you imagine. Look at dollar printed about say 1920. It is a silver certificate. You could present that paper at a bank and get a dollars worth of silver. Try that today.

Junk silver may be accepted to a degree. There is risk in trading, especially ammo. People may come looking for your stash. Personal finance is different in a devastating economic situation. Perhaps I left somethings out but investigate such things for yourself and do not just accept a single opinion on it.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Touche Camel. I do agree that investing in one's self is important. I learned a lot of job skills in the Navy. In your example would you trade soap or have the knowledge to make it. Knowing how to make something goes a long way. JMHO.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I was a big fan of PMs. Thought I had all I needed. Recently lost them almost all. I made thr mistake of keeping over 90% in one spot and it was taken / burglarized and my insurance doesn't pay on old purchases or inherited PMs. I hadn't bought any in years. Bought ten ounces this weekend on an eBay auction that I didn't expect to win.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> I was a big fan of PMs. Thought I had all I needed. Recently lost them almost all. I made thr mistake of keeping over 90% in one spot and it was taken / burglarized and my insurance doesn't pay on old purchases or inherited PMs. I hadn't bought any in years. Bought ten ounces this weekend on an eBay auction that I didn't expect to win.


Stowlin ....... you old sneaky snake you. While most others only wait for the price to go down, I thought I was the only one bidding at auctions. Good for you.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

20mm said:


> I heard in my personal finance class that investing in metals was bad. If the economy fell why WOULD any metals be worth anymore than a paper dollar? Better buy extra ammo or a commodity you can use or trade.


I guess the 1st question to ask is why are you taking a "personal finance class". If it's because you're doing a bankruptcy (only time I've ever heard of a personal finance class was when my nephew filed for bankruptcy). Then I agree that you should avoid PMs for a few years until you are back on solid financial ground.

If you are considering PMs for a financial investment it's a very long play, you may be holding the PMs for 10 years before they are worth selling since the PM markets are hard to predict.

If you're considering PMs for a SHTF prep then they may be an excellent choice, especially if you live in a city and may have to leave in a hurry. A few ounces of gold is a lightweight way to transport a lot of value.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd rather trade PM's then ammo.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

PM's always have and always will have value.
Proceed accordingly.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Consider also very carefully who you trade ammo with. It would suck to be taken out with ammo you provided.


----------



## WilliamSmith (Oct 26, 2016)

Is it better to buy silver or gold? One ounce gold eagles seem to be worth a bit too much and impractical if the dollar fails/shtf.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

WilliamSmith said:


> Is it better to buy silver or gold? One ounce gold eagles seem to be worth a bit too much and impractical if the dollar fails/shtf.


^^^^^ Idiot.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^ Idiot.


Come on this is an age old question on PMs. An ounce of gold is tough to trade for a loaf of bread. Unless of course you are starving.

At least that's how I understood the question. Hence buy both. If you can afford Gold you can certainly afford some pre 64 coins.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Stowlin ....... you old sneaky snake you. While most others only wait for the price to go down, I thought I was the only one bidding at auctions. Good for you.


Someone out bid me last weekend dang it. Almost stored another nice buy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

20mm said:


> I heard in my personal finance class that investing in metals was bad. If the economy fell why WOULD any metals be worth anymore than a paper dollar? Better buy extra ammo or a commodity you can use or trade.


Well the pretty Ruskie lady known as Toronto Gal..who used to hang out on here.. said when the USSR cratered last time back in the 80s folks were trading off big amounts of gold for a pack or Marlbors and roll of toilet paper. Not sure about that. Now after the deal got shook out..sure the guy who had the cigs come out smelling like a rose. Just guessing on that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Come on this is an age old question on PMs. An ounce of gold is tough to trade for a loaf of bread. Unless of course you are starving.
> 
> At least that's how I understood the question. Hence buy both. If you can afford Gold you can certainly afford some pre 64 coins.


Be watching .....its an age old question for a first time poster (if you say so) also.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Quick thought, If you ever did have to bug out A few gold coins is a lightweight way to transport a fair amount of value, and lightweight is the trick when humping it on your back.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The best PM for SHTF is silver "junk" coins.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tango said:


> The best PM for SHTF is silver "junk" coins.


I have quite a store of junk silver as well as "other". Curious, wanna share your worldview on why junk silver is the SHTF preferred commodity?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Quick thought, If you ever did have to bug out A few gold coins is a lightweight way to transport a fair amount of value, and lightweight is the trick when humping it on your back.


Gold and Silver will not be used as a trading medium until well after the SHTF.

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Gold and Silver will not be used as a trading medium until well after the SHTF.
> 
> *Rancher*


People keep saying that again and again, but I know "hobby farmers" who take silver for stuff, now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I have quite a store of junk silver as well as "other". Curious, wanna share your worldview on why junk silver is the SHTF preferred commodity?


I have no idea what his is but I'll offer my opinion.

I don't have the pre 64 stuff yet but it's on my list. The reason is that when things settle down a bit and people start bartering, having small coins will be an asset and much easier to deal with. Most know the pre 64 stuff is 90% silver. If all you have is bars and rounds but it only takes a few coins to buy what you need, what ya gonna do? That's assuming you don't have what they need or want to trade.

The nice thing about gold and silver is it has lasted as an exchange medium for over a millennia. Different currencies have come and gone but PM's always have value.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Gold and Silver will not be used as a trading medium until well after the SHTF.


This may be true but what a benefit it will be then. If SHTF ever does happen I suspect a small scale trade economy will appear within 3-9 months in many areas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> This may be true but what a benefit it will be then. If SHTF ever does happen I suspect a small scale trade economy will appear within 3-9 months in many areas.


Yup, I believe that too. If only because your gonna run out or need something someone else has. Barter of one sort or another has been going on forever. And if you don't have something they need to trade? That's when PM's will come in handy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are trying to tell our good Governor Abbot we are ready to secede yet again another time whenever hie deems it prudent. We will need some replenishing of the ammo stores if it really gets tense. We have plenty of number four SS bird shot from a duck hunter in the family. That should handle a zombie within 50 yards. Know number 9 skeet loads can slay a coyote at about that distance. God Bless Texas. God Bless Sam Houston. Remember the Alamo. Remember Goliad. Come and Take it!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> People keep saying that again and again, but I know "hobby farmers" who take silver for stuff, now.


Yes that is true, however "now" we have a well established trading procedure, what do you charge for a dozen eggs the day after, you could take silver, but not if you could not spend it on something that you needed that you did not raise, such as mechanical work on your tractor...

My point is that now we can accept silver or Fed reserve notes and trade them to the mechanic for his labor, after the balloon goes up... why would the mechanic want silver, and he would only want Fed reserve notes if he was out of TP.
*
Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I used to stop by the .99 cent store and snag a can of hash which I traded for a dozen eggs form the guy who raised chickens. It worked pretty good till he made me mad. Now its all over but the crying. We will just eat the hash and tell him to poke the chicken eggs up his sorry coola.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> We are trying to tell our good Governor Abbot we are ready to secede yet again another time whenever hie deems it prudent. We will need some replenishing of the ammo stores if it really gets tense. We have plenty of number four SS bird shot from a duck hunter in the family. That should handle a zombie within 50 yards. Know number 9 skeet loads can slay a coyote at about that distance. God Bless Texas. God Bless Sam Houston. Remember the Alamo. Remember Goliad. Come and Take it!


You had a few brews tonight I take it.... : ) 
I doubt #9 shot at 50 yds is going to do more than make a coyote sneeze and blink his eyes although the noise may make him leave.


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

20mm said:


> I heard in my personal finance class that investing in metals was bad. If the economy fell why WOULD any metals be worth anymore than a paper dollar? Better buy extra ammo or a commodity you can use or trade.


Thing is about that statement is its both true and false. I mean, it just depends on the situation really. Yes, in an end of the world type situation, I'd probably rather have a can or tuna or bottle of what than some chunk of metal. If it all really fell apart, for some time, people would barter with the things they want and need to live, at least initially...not gold or silver...but with things they need. But SHORT of that, short of it all falling completely apart, or should we say on the road to that perhaps, if it all started unraveling, and you time it right, gold and silver would sky-rocket in price and afford you that hedge against either inflation that would give you a leg up financially, and in a less dire situation, or, inflation aside, or before inflation hit, simply as an investment that could sky-rocket when uncertainty happens. Its also a comfort to know that if the dollar completely faltered and fell apart, which sadly I am convinced will happen, though I don't know the timetable this will happen on, that you have stored wealth in something that can be turned into currency anywhere in the entire world...as opposed to a dollar that has collapsed. So precious metals have a great potential upside on a number of fronts. Even if you didn't believe in ANY of the SHTF stuff...its still financially a great hedge against inflation that any portfolio should have as just one asset among many, again, even STHF aside. Just my take.

ALL that aside, if I were shmooper dooper uber rich, I probably would not invest in gold and silver. I would invest in land above all else, and other things that give back more predictable and consistent yields. But for the common shmoe, we have to protect what little we have, and I think gold and silver is one way to hedge wealth, especially for the little guy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sir Publius said:


> ALL that aside, if I were shmooper dooper uber rich, I probably would not invest in gold and silver. I would invest in land above all else, and other things that give back more predictable and consistent yields. But for the common shmoe, we have to protect what little we have, and I think gold and silver is one way to hedge wealth, especially for the little guy.


Geez, thanks Sir Publius. Now I am not sure what I need to do ...... I am stuck on deciding if I am shmooper doper uber rich or a common shmoe. Since I already have some silver and a little gold .... I may have to default to a common shmoe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Geez, thanks Sir Publius. Now I am not sure what I need to do ...... I am stuck on deciding if I am shmooper doper uber rich or a common shmoe. Since I already have some silver and a little gold .... I may have to default to a common shmoe.


Actually, for many of us, that would be a deplorable common shmoe. :vs_closedeyes:


----------

